# 1894 win,30-30



## 9 point (Jul 27, 2012)

I have a model 1894 built manufactured 1907. the trigger is real sloppy when the hammer isnt pulled back,I have owned it for years and dont remember it bein sloppy like it is,when hammer is pulled back it is fine,nice crisp trigger pull?Is this normal or should I Have it checked out? thanx for any input!


----------



## Redleaf (Jul 28, 2012)

No,  its ruined.  I'll give you $25 for it for scrap though.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 28, 2012)

Ive got the same gun in a 44mag. I don't think the trigger mechanism engages until the hammer is in  fire position.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Jul 28, 2012)

If your selling it, I'll bid 35.00. I belive i would put it up being that old!!


----------



## 9 point (Jul 28, 2012)

Was my grandpops gun,I would grade it at near 100%very nice condition.He told me I could have it just as long as I used it, his guns were workn guns.I make sure I hunt atleast once a year with it&take good care of it.No it is not forsale!


----------



## jcb11realtree (Jul 28, 2012)

i have one that was made in 1974 and its name is the dirty30 my trigger is like its just hangin there it moves all around when the hammer is not cocked but when its cocked its like a piece of glass braking when you pull it its about a 4 1/2lb trigger pull


----------



## 9 point (Jul 28, 2012)

jcb11realtree said:


> i have one that was made in 1974 and its name is the dirty30 my trigger is like its just hangin there it moves all around when the hammer is not cocked but when its cocked its like a piece of glass braking when you pull it its about a 4 1/2lb trigger pull



Thanx for the info, mine is about the same way Also mine is very accurate been customized with model 64 barrel which is a 24" barrel


----------



## jcb11realtree (Jul 29, 2012)

the sounds like a good combo with the 64 barrel on it mine shoots aboud 1 1/2in groups at 75yds all day long with iron sights. its one of my favorite guns to shoot and hunt with


----------



## 9 point (Jul 29, 2012)

jcb11realtree said:


> the sounds like a good combo with the 64 barrel on it mine shoots aboud 1 1/2in groups at 75yds all day long with iron sights. its one of my favorite guns to shoot and hunt with


----------



## jcb11realtree (Jul 29, 2012)

9point were did you get the 64 barrel on your at i have thought about gettin a better barrel to put on mine.


----------



## 9 point (Jul 29, 2012)

jcb11realtree said:


> 9point were did you get the 64 barrel on your at i have thought about gettin a better barrel to put on mine.



The barrel has been on there for atleast 35yrs,if you could ever find one you wouldnt regret it!The model 64 are hard to find bring good money.Barrel looks like it came from the factory on the gun.


----------



## jcb11realtree (Jul 30, 2012)

9 point said:


> The barrel has been on there for atleast 35yrs,if you could ever find one you wouldnt regret it!The model 64 are hard to find bring good money.Barrel looks like it came from the factory on the gun.


 

                           i wish they were more common i would try to get every one i could find


----------

